# pic of the top of the motor



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

so i know this really does not help much but for a while I have been working on my a6. I ended up by swapping out turbos and what not well right now i am in the part of the job where i need to hook everything back up i need a favor can anyone take a pic of there motor , there is a plug i can not figure out what it plugs into it is on the driverside top of the motor a 3pin purple plug and it is not very long and i have ether been working on the damn car to long or i will be pissed and i forgot somthing i will take a pic and post when i get out to where my car is at. thank you for reading all this crap. any help would be amazing thank you


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: pic of the top of the motor (SouthDakotaA6)*

Not sure if this helps


----------



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: pic of the top of the motor (GLS-S4)*

that helps thank you i may take a pic of the plug and put it on here and see if that would help a bit more but thank you


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: pic of the top of the motor (SouthDakotaA6)*

If we knew which specific connector and it's location, I'm sure we could help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: pic of the top of the motor (GLS-S4)*

i will be at the garage where it is at tomorrow so i will have the pic and what not, thanks again for the help


----------



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: pic of the top of the motor (SouthDakotaA6)*

 http://s701.photobucket.com/al...tmany

here is a link to photo bucket here are some pics of the plug please if you can tell me where this damn thing goes it would be amazing thank you


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: pic of the top of the motor (SouthDakotaA6)*

Linky no worky, perhaps copy the photo url and place between







tags


----------



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: pic of the top of the motor (GLS-S4)*










_Modified by SouthDakotaA6 at 6:43 PM 9-4-2009_










_Modified by SouthDakotaA6 at 6:44 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: pic of the top of the motor (SouthDakotaA6)*

It looks suspiciously like a connector for a driver side fuel injector.
You can see them in the pic I posted earlier, follow fuel rail on driver side to see three injector connections tucked underneath.
BTW wire spring clip is missing from connector so it won't be able to lock in position once installed so perhaps try to find it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 12:21 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: pic of the top of the motor (GLS-S4)*

so i used a code reader and it threw a cam shaft sensor any ideas? on if that could be what that plug is ?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: pic of the top of the motor (SouthDakotaA6)*

Could be... does the wire reach? Look in my pic above to see driver side Camshaft Adjuster connector beside oil dipstick.
FWIW on several 2.7T's here, the Fuel Injector connectors are all black (identical to your pic) and the driver side Camshaft Adjuster connector is same size but grey in color.


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 1:59 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

If it is the cam sensor plug, it is under the silver intake pipe at the end of the drivers side head. Hard to see.


----------



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: (JBallou)*

thanks everyone for the help but as much as this hurts me to say on friday i went out to the car to start it and give it a spin after driving 400 miles and the tranny took a **** so after towing it we will see what is wrong with it now and from there my struggle with this car may continue but we will see thanks


----------



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: (SouthDakotaA6)*

so i do another post I am trading the car as is the dealership is letting me take the turbos that i had just put on they only have 400 miles on them i was thinking about selling them for a $1,000 does anyone know where a decent place to sell them are at if I can get a grand i will take them off if anything less then that i will say f it and leave them on


----------

